# propane smoker advice



## smoothsmokin (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello everyone, I have a passion for slow smoked food and I just got a cabela's propane smoker.  Anyone out there have any tips or suggestions for someone who is new to using a propane smoker.  I do have some experience smoking food over an outdoor pit with a grate over it.  Looking  forward to get smokin on my new smoker. 
Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Smoking Meat Forums, smoothsmokin. There is a ton of info to be had here and there is also a lot of experienced smokers that will be glad to help you out.

Check out our Propane Smoker thread in the "Smoking Supplies and Equipment" forum. You'll find a number of good tips there, if you don't find an answer to your question, just ask and we'll get an answer for you.


----------



## corvette (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi folk,
  I'm Mark they call me Corvette due to my 72 corvette that I have, I'm new here.........been smoking meat for about 5 years now and enjoy every years of it and still learning, I just finish building my concession stand after three month of planning and building and now been on the road withv it since Nov.2005 and we are loving it. Been a inground pool builder for 30 years and now the time to get out and enjoy the road show we call our wagon Smoking Hillbilly BBQ. inc., I am just now started to sign up for these cook off and only time will tell where we stand and I will post as time go by to keep you on the update.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 1, 2006)

Corvette,
     Welcome to the Smoking Forum!! Glad to have you aboard ..... and by the way, why not go over to the Role Call section and sign in. Good luck on your competitive efforts and please keep us posted .... epecially with pictures.


----------

